

Z-point energy: Biggest discovery of science - kshatrea
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/z-point-energy-biggest-discovery-of-science

======
krapp
My copious viewings of Stargate SG-1 lead me to suspect that harnessing zero-
point energy may be more difficult than they let on.

~~~
harrytuttle
Yes. Not like you can just nip to the Pegasus galaxy and nick a ZPM...

------
harrytuttle
"Bollocks"

peer reviewed demonstration or piss off.

------
Shorel
The Gods themselves...

